# Get a Job - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72913[/img] 
*Title: Get a Job* 

*Movie:* :2.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :1.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*69




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72921[/img]*Summary*
“Get a Job” hits at the heart of one of the issues that seems to plague this nation today. Well two if you really think about it. The first being the very depressing and bleak future that is the job market as of this time in history, where people are coming out into a brand new world and that world is not the same world that our father’s and grandfather’s grew up in. The would work 30-50 years at the same job, retire in peace and live out their life (albeit those 30-50 years were full of hard word). Nowadays the stats say that you will not just switch jobs, but CAREERS at least 6 times before you retire. Not only that we’re living in a drought of jobs where more people than in any point of history are not in the job pool. That’s a bleak future, and one that “Get a Job” tries to tackle with a bumbling attempt at humor. Well, I DID promise you a second issue didn’t I. Along with the issues of working hard and following your dreams in getting a job, Director Dylan Kidd infuses in a bit of bashing a pet peeve of mine. The fact that the millennial generation has grown up with trophies, awards, congratulations for EVERY step in their life, making it so much more difficult when they hit the real world and find out that they are not going to get a trophy for losing. Sadly, these very good points get lost along the way with a very slopped together script that either slaps you in the face with the issues at hand, or else just stumbles along like the weed smoking Christopher Mintz-Plasse in the movie itself.

Will Davis (Miles Stewart) and Jillian Stewart (Anna Kendrick) are a self-described power couple. They’ve just graduated from college and Jillian has a job as a sales executive, and Will is going to get his first job as a video editor at the place that he’s been interning at over the last few years. That’s when everything just goes does hill. Will comes in to work on his first day only to find out that his “boss” has forgotten to tell him that he was let go, leaving Wil stunned and shocked at being thrown into the real world without a safety net. Living with his three friends, Charlie (Nicholas Braun), Ethan (Christopher Mintz-Plasse) and Luke (Brandon T. Jackson) doesn’t exactly help, as they have their own jobs shaping up (except for Ethan who has crazy ideas and smokes weed all day). Desperately going from one low end job to the gutter, Ethan even has to beg his father, Roger (Bryan Cranston), for money only to find out that Roger has just lost his job too. 

Things seems to turn around for Will as he gets a job at a prestigious job placement firm (irony at work), only to realize that getting a high paying job doesn’t exactly mean happiness. His boss (Marcia Gay Harden) is a brutal task manager, and the office “jack of all trades” is a moohy sex maniac who would have been brought up on sexual harassment charges if this weren’t a comedy (played by the adorably cute Alison Brie). Simultaneously Luke is having troubles at his job as a stock trader, as he finds out that it isn’t all fun and games, and Jillian loses her job and has to move in with the disgusting bachelors. All of course working out at the very end for your standard clichéd rom-com scenario where everyone actually DOES win.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72929[/img]This has been the year for disappointing movies with fantastic casts. Especially a cast as diverse as “Get a Job”. We have Bryan Cranston, Marcia Gay Harden, Miles Teller, Anna Kendrick, John Cho, Alison Brie, Bruce Davison, and a plethora of other higher profile actors. Sadly this conglomerate of great actors falls flat with a script that is as generic and haphazard as they come. Playing out like a mixture of “Crash” and a Garry Marshall rom-com, “Get a Job” almost feels insulting as it handles a very serious subject matter in such a tired and clichéd manner. What it boils down to is the same standard “go for your dreams!” line that has been thrown down our throats with every film imaginable, and the sad thing is there is simply no imagination in the execution. There is the standard 3 arc storytelling. 1st the heroes start out low, then they get to a part in their lives where they think everything is better only to come to the conclusion that they need to follow their dreams. Finally they all give the proverbial middles finger to all of life’s problems and skip into the sunset. 

Ironically “Get a Job” actually has some pretty decent acting and some good points to make. Bryan Cranston can’t turn in a bad performance, and Miles Teller (as over rated as he is) does a good job with his role as Will. Sadly there are some huge directing bundles, such as Alison Brie, who is so wildly out of place in the film that she seems like a caricature (and I adore Alison Brie to). Even the moral of the story is good. We don’t make trophies for winning in the real world. As much as it was nice to coddle people in their youth it has a damaging effect when they get into their first job and find out their boss isn’t going to tell them “good try!” instead of chewing them out. Sadly the message is lost amongst a swirl of boredom and lost opportunities as “Get a Job” fizzles at just about every opportunity thrown its way. 





*Rating:* 

Rated R for crude and sexual content, nudity, drug use and language




*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72937[/img]“Get a Job” is filmed with a fairly neutral looking color spectrum, given the 1.78:1 AVC encoding looks rather decent. Colors are bright and cheery, with plenty of emphasis on reds and blues, while the detailing manages to maintain a pleasing and intricate layering of textures. You can see the skin blemishes on Miles Teller’s face, and the weave on his brand new “power tie” with ease. However it also isn’t exactly 100% razor sharp either. There’s some softness, like a thin layer of gauze, over the entire image, and while it is nothing detrimental, it made me constantly wonder if something more could have been eeked out image. Black levels are decent and look fantastic for the most part, excepting a few scenes where shadow detail looked a bit washed out. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72945[/img]Lionsgate’s 5.1 DTS-HD MA track is a fairly straight forward Rom-com track, and while it has the stereotypical trends of being rather front heavy with the dialog, there are also some very dynamic moments as the modern electronic music pulses through all 6 channels with authority. Surrounds are decently active with the musical moments, and even some of the background noise, such as in a coffee shop with Roger talking to his barista, or the rumbling of an office Christmas Party. The LFE is strong and adds some nice mid bass bump to the score, as well as adding a few bits of low end for a struggle on the side of the street, or a crash and bang during the move. Overall it’s a pleasant track and pretty much par for the course considering the genre.









*Extras* :1.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72953[/img]
• Video Résumé Outtakes
• “Where it All Began: the Cast of Get a Job” Featurette








*Overall:* :3.5stars:

I really wanted to like “Get a Job”, but I was a bit cautious due to the fact that most films that are held back from release for several years usually have a REASON for being held back (“Get a Job was filmed 2 years ago), and my fears weren’t unfounded. Some serious messages and some seriously great actors and we end up with a movie that just feels unfunny and almost insulting at times. Jokes about urine swapping, deer scent, smoking pot while playing Halo etc, just fall flat and weren’t funny in the slightest. There were a few times where I said to myself “ahhh, I think I’m supposed to smile here”, but overall the experience was just one that I would rather not have repeated. Audio and video are solid for the Blu-ray, but extras are a bit light, and considering my distaste for the movie I would say that it’s really not worth more than a cheap rental at best. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Miles Teller, Anna Kendrick, Allison Brie, Bryan Cranston
Directed by: Dylan Kidd
Written by: Kyle Pennekamp, Scott Turpel
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 83 minutes (theatrical) 
Blu-ray Release Date: June 14th 2016




*Buy Get a Job On Blu-ray at Amazon*






*Recommendation: Cheap Rental​*








More about Mike


----------



## tomsonbilly81 (12 mo ago)

Hmm, can this movie help me prepare for an interview at my new job? I'm just very afraid of not passing it and not getting this job. What can be done about it?


----------



## JimGart (12 mo ago)

A very good movie! But you know, in reality it's a little different. To get a job, you need to pass an interview and when I passed it, I was preparing for it on this site https://prеpmycareеr.com/fashiоn-designer-interview-questions-answers/ there are a lot of useful tips on it that help you pass the interview perfectly! You may also need it, use it!


----------

